# Clinton Chrome



## agaul

i was thinking about fishing the clinton tomorrow near yates, but im closer to the Huron and i hear its producing at flat rock. PM me if anyone wants to head out.


----------



## Syndicate

Anyone geting anything on the clinton river as far as trout, salmon, pike, etc. And if so where at because I plan on going out Sunday.


----------



## jkloess

Tried near Ryan today and Wednesday morning, no bites either days. Throwing mostly nymphs and streamers.

Be careful wading out there, some of the tried and true crossing paths have turned in to silty, soft sink holes. Water cleared up, level dropped quite a bit too since the big rain.


----------



## nighttime

jkloess said:


> Tried near Ryan today and Wednesday morning, no bites either days. Throwing mostly nymphs and streamers.
> 
> Be careful wading out there, some of the tried and true crossing paths have turned in to silty, soft sink holes. Water cleared up, level dropped quite a bit too since the big rain.


Conditions seem like they would be fishy right now. 

Only a couple more weeks of hunting left before I wet a line. I haven't fished locally since the spring, looking forward to seeing what the past summer rain did.


----------



## Syndicate

So anyone think that it's worth going out on sunday after this snow were getting? If so what do you reccomend going for haven't had much luck on the Clinton and trying to see how I may be able to increase my chances on catching literally any type of fish I do not care if it is even panfish thanks highly appreciate it!

And Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mrjimspeaks

You've already seen multiple reports man, there are fish around. You've been told how to target them, and at least a bit about the water they hold in. There's no special way to get them on the Clinton; besides putting in a lot of time and learning water. Fish have been around for awhile, and will be around until spring so long as the river doesn't freeze. You're not going to find good holes and learn to fish them behind a desk. I know I'm not the only one who is a lot more forthcoming with info when I'm a long walk from the car and run into someone on the river.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Heading out in a couple hours to hit a few holes that normally produce for me. Just woke up and having a coffee and enjoying the silence for now. Will report later.

Tight lines to all today

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

mrjimspeaks said:


> You've already seen multiple reports man, there are fish around. You've been told how to target them, and at least a bit about the water they hold in. There's no special way to get them on the Clinton; besides putting in a lot of time and learning water. Fish have been around for awhile, and will be around until spring so long as the river doesn't freeze. You're not going to find good holes and learn to fish them behind a desk. I know I'm not the only one who is a lot more forthcoming with info when I'm a long walk from the car and run into someone on the river.


Yah see that's my problem I don't ever see anyone on the river I need to find some spots where I will see people and get some advice haha. But good luck to you pike hope you catch something.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

No Steel for me today. Real Pikey though..lol









Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Jaysis those are some chunky ones, nice job Pike.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Thanks. Caught 4 in all but, those were kept. Some friends and I just had poor mans lobster. Might go farther up river tomorrow

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## cc2010

What general area for the pike?


----------



## fisheater

Those are some real beauties, Pike. My family eats those, but my wife thinks they're walleye. I eat the steel myself, at least I like shiny ones.
Did that big one hit 40"?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Just shy 36". There were a couple of bigger ones sunning, but they wanted no part of anything. I was in the Dodge Park stretch today

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Rokurota

Once again naught for me today down stream from Yates.
Swinging streamers.
Did talk with a couple guys who said they got a "small one" indi fishing up by the dam.
Still a nice day for the conclusion of November.

And yeah those are a couple nice pike, Pike.

Sent from my SGH-T849 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BeanOFish

I was out below Yates as well today, and ended up going 2 for 3. Landed a skipper, and a nice female (she was somewhere in the 6-8lb) range. The 3rd was a male that I got a couple of decent looks at before it spit the hook. Two of the fish took the egg patterns, the skipper took a hare's ear. Water temp was in the low 40's with a little bit of a stain.


----------



## Syndicate

Hot n tots im guessing it's ok if you don't want to tell me.


----------



## jacks300ultra

Syndicate said:


> Yah see that's my problem I don't ever see anyone on the river I need to find some spots where I will see people and get some advice haha. But good luck to you pike hope you catch something.


As previously state, you have to put time in. I'm usually willing to help guys out, but to give up specific holes, not happening. 
If you want to see lots of people, go to Yates on a Saturday or Sunday. You will see Plenty of people, and will surely see some people that will be willing to help out. 
Just looks for the deep slower holes and you will be set.


----------



## Rokurota

BeanOFish said:


> I was out below Yates as well today, and ended up going 2 for 3. Landed a skipper, and a nice female (she was somewhere in the 6-8lb) range. The 3rd was a male that I got a couple of decent looks at before it spit the hook. Two of the fish took the egg patterns, the skipper took a hare's ear. Water temp was in the low 40's with a little bit of a stain.


Good on ya.

Maybe I should be changing up my tactics, and start nymphing under an indicator... But damn I'm stuck on swinging streamers...  It's a sickness.
Maybe next time.

Still a nice day for you, well done


----------



## FishKilla419

Pikewhisperer said:


> Thanks. Caught 4 in all but, those were kept. Some friends and I just had poor mans lobster. Might go farther up river tomorrow
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


I thought poor man's lobster was Burbot?? Lmao


----------



## Pikewhisperer

That too...lol. Boil anything in 7 up or sugar water and you have poor mans lobster I guess.

Anyway, hit River Bends today only to spook a few. No takers. Got back to Utica to throw a few only to see a guy on the other side of the river, still fishing with worms. He changed up to a gold colored rattle trap and first cast got a small hen, about 20 to 24" from what I could see. Shortly after I seen 3 more swim in the same hole from down river. None for me but at least some one got the thrill of a Steel today. Hope to get out again real soon


Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## mrjimspeaks

I was at Yates and Riverbends today, had a couple suspicious dunks I couldn't reproduce; pretty sure it wasn't bottom. Fished with jigs and beads on the pin. Been getting skunked since my first time out...not liking it. Will probably thaw my remaining bags from last year for the next outing.


----------



## jacks300ultra

Just completed my first run of beads. Going to try and get down there to the Clinton some time this week to give them a try.
Any suggestions on colors for future beads?


----------



## WorkHardFishHard

My most productive bead so far has been the 2 different shades of pink mixed with white.


----------



## Syndicate

What ar the beads used for never heardof them.


----------



## jacks300ultra

Syndicate said:


> What ar the beads used for never heardof them.


Steelhead! On the right day they can be extremely effective!


----------



## chuckinduck

Syndicate said:


> What ar the beads used for never heardof them.



Here I'll answer your question. Obviously it's for steelhead. It's an attractant that's been around for quite a while similar to (Spin n glows) but has caught on more lately. You run them above your rig to draw attention.


----------



## PRU2

Jack 300, if you go to the search feature and type in "fishing beads" there is some good information there and also a couple of links for where to purchase them... Hope this helps!


----------



## jacks300ultra

PRU2 said:


> Jack 300, if you go to the search feature and type in "fishing beads" there is some good information there and also a couple of links for where to purchase them... Hope this helps!


I'm the one that made those beads a few comments above. I was responding to someone asking what they are used for lol. I've used them for quite some time


----------



## PRU2

Sorry Jack, didn't read back far enough...


----------



## jacks300ultra

PRU2 said:


> Sorry Jack, didn't read back far enough...


It's all good bud, just clarifying


----------



## Getanybumps

Anyone bust em up on the Clint lately


----------



## Rokurota

Nada for me.

Fished a few hours Sunday after church to about 3:00
All well down stream from Yates
Swinging streamers deep in the pools and pounding the wood
Covered a lot of water
All came to naught
No bumps
No swirls
No follows :sad:
No other humans:lol:

Nice day to be on the water though
But the guys shooting clays at DSC might have had a better day 

Hoping someone else faired better


----------



## Rokurota

wow!!!

The sound of crickets chirping is overwhelming...

I must not be the only guy not catching fish lately.


----------



## Getanybumps

haha, its over no one fishes anymore


----------



## Pikewhisperer

No time lately. This weekend I'll give it a go though

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Slooooow, is the word right now. I doubt that will change until we get some rain.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

If the Steel aren't hitting, there are plenty of Pike to be had...lol

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Rokurota

Slow is right.
Makes it hard to actually learn a lot about the system when fish are so few and far between. Clearly finding some likely holding / resting water by continuing to wade and fish. Deep pools with gravel and structure bottoms. And a lot of snags as well. So low clear conditions are my friend on that front. But it would sure help to develop confidence to catch a fish or two. These are first experiencies for me. Not just on the Clinton, but fly fishing and Steelhead all together.

Still have had some great days on the water lately, so can't realy complain.


----------



## Getanybumps

Yep, might go bang some pike Sat morning.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Rokurota said:


> Slow is right.
> Makes it hard to actually learn a lot about the system when fish are so few and far between. Clearly finding some likely holding / resting water by continuing to wade and fish. Deep pools with gravel and structure bottoms. And a lot of snags as well. So low clear conditions are my friend on that front. But it would sure help to develop confidence to catch a fish or two. These are first experiencies for me. Not just on the Clinton, but fly fishing and Steelhead all together.
> 
> Still have had some great days on the water lately, so can't realy complain.


Deep with gravel equates to a pretty good flow of water. Though I do not and have not fished the Clinton, fish are fish. I would look far downstream of fast moving current now. Those slower water areas typically are dark bottomed as well, that leads to a higher Temp. during the day, especially when the Sun's shing. That's a pretty big draw for those fish right now.


----------



## Rokurota

Thank you for the help there.
I'll keep that in mind as I continue.

Typically am looking for those slower flowing deep sections. But most of my reading has suggested to look for a not sandy / silty bottom. Getting some local heating from tne dark bottom does seem very reasonable though.

Right now there's not a lot of water that I skip over. I make at least a few good presentations just about anywhere that seems likely. Swinging streamers deep as I can on a fast sinking tip both slow and broadside and as much along the wood as possible.

Again really appreciate the advice.
Will give it a go next time im out.


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Been out a couple times the last week or so. Fished with spawn, beads, hardware and nada to show. I did see a Mink, a dead 8 point buck, lots of live deer, some big sculpins, and strangest of all a whole coconut in a logjam. Found some good looking spots that weren't there last year as well.


----------



## Getanybumps

Coconut hahaha I'm going to tie a ton of sculpins


----------



## Pikewhisperer

That was mine. I was using it as a float

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## jacks300ultra

I think the one thing I really like about the Clinton so much is that there are so many days that are super tough with very few fish or even none that when you do go down there and hook into some fish it's that much more rewarding.
Yeah there are many, MANY fish less days, but it's way better then being on the couch. 
Hopefully someone tears into a couple down there.


----------



## mrchristian

Out this morning for a few hours tossing streamers. Saw one big sculpin, but nothing else. Had fun exploring a new stretch of the river though. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH

Rokurota said:


> Thank you for the help there.
> I'll keep that in mind as I continue.
> 
> Typically am looking for those slower flowing deep sections. But most of my reading has suggested to look for a not sandy / silty bottom. Getting some local heating from tne dark bottom does seem very reasonable though.
> 
> Right now there's not a lot of water that I skip over. I make at least a few good presentations just about anywhere that seems likely. Swinging streamers deep as I can on a fast sinking tip both slow and broadside and as much along the wood as possible.
> 
> Again really appreciate the advice.
> Will give it a go next time im out.


They are not shy of sand or silty bottoms as long as the water is steady or even falling. It's when it's on the up they avoid those areas as it tends to have a lot more silt in it then. For that matter the entire river will be silty. Work on chores then...


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Pikewhisperer said:


> That was mine. I was using it as a float
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Was a ways upstream of your haunts :lol:


----------



## Rokurota

METTLEFISH said:


> They are not shy of sand or silty bottoms as long as the water is steady or even falling. It's when it's on the up they avoid those areas as it tends to have a lot more silt in it then. For that matter the entire river will be silty. Work on chores then...


Again thank you.

That makes a lot of sense to me, and really matches my own thoughts; that if the flow is steady and clear, and the system is in equlibrium that there's realy no difference in the partical content over either substraight. So finding the right deapth, cover, flow, and good supply of drifting food ... Would be it.

I also think that for the flows that all the authors describe as good holding water that the bottom would have to be really rough to make a substantial boundary layer with a noticeably slower speed. When the river is up and the flow speed is increased that would make a difference for thr fish, but you'd have to know the location because you couldn't see it.

As for chores... Do those when I have to. But fish when ever I can.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Rokurota said:


> Again thank you.
> 
> That makes a lot of sense to me, and really matches my own thoughts; that if the flow is steady and clear, and the system is in equlibrium that there's realy no difference in the partical content over either substraight. So finding the right deapth, cover, flow, and good supply of drifting food ... Would be it.
> 
> I also think that for the flows that all the authors describe as good holding water that the bottom would have to be really rough to make a substantial boundary layer with a noticeably slower speed. When the river is up and the flow speed is increased that would make a difference for thr fish, but you'd have to know the location because you couldn't see it.
> 
> As for chores... Do those when I have to. But fish when ever I can.


If I were to fish there with these Temps. I would fish:

Tail outs and slow runs in the 2-6 foot range. Also, most forage (Minnows) tend to gather in the lower sections of most streams if they do not actually leave the system completely in Winter. Find the food.....


----------



## SteelEFever04

That's crazy me and a buddy seen that coconut in the river last weekend no joke. Ever count how many sandels u come across walking and fishing that river!? I don't bother I'd lose count


----------



## Getanybumps

Oh the Flip Flops, gosh, I always try to pick em up amazing what trash that river picks up


----------



## Swampbuckster

I had a syringe float past a friend of mine and myself on the Huron a few years back. Ahh. Urban fisheries:lol:


----------



## monkman

Are we talking about the Clinton or the Flint river.....lol!! Starting to sound like the Flint river.


----------



## Getanybumps

Went out today very low very clear saw a good size 8 point


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Did some fishing today in the Utica area, managed to land one smaller male. He was just starting to color up and had some beautiful rosy cheeks. Fish came on a chartreuse spawn bag a little smaller than a nickel. Had to work our asses off to find him.

Also saw a very large buck that was recently poached...someone cut it's head off and left it there. Was a disgusting/shameful sight.


----------



## Syndicate

mrjimspeaks said:


> Did some fishing today in the Utica area, managed to land one smaller male. He was just starting to color up and had some beautiful rosy cheeks. Fish came on a chartreuse spawn bag a little smaller than a nickel. Had to work our asses off to find him.
> 
> Also saw a very large buck that was recently poached...someone cut it's head off and left it there. Was a disgusting/shameful sight.


That's always a very awful sight to see I've seen 2 also this season.


----------



## Getanybumps

That's Terrible, someone should report that to the DNR


----------



## mrjimspeaks

The friend I was with called the RAP when we were on the way home.


----------



## Syndicate

I'm gonna go out tomorrow to riverbends and Yates wish me luck and Ill tell you guys how I do.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Good luck. The cold front will prolly hamper you a bit, however the high pressure and sunshine may help you!...


----------



## Syndicate

METTLEFISH said:


> Good luck. The cold front will prolly hamper you a bit, however the high pressure and sunshine may help you!...


Looks like the water levels are back down to normal based on flow charts so ya. Should be good but youre right about the cold front.


----------



## nighttime

Cold fronts put the fish just where I like em! Just getting them to bite is another thing. I'll be out this week maybe a couple times, I'll post a report.


----------



## jacks300ultra

The river is in prefect shape. Cold days are the best days for me and it keeps alot of the guys off the river. Good luck bud!


----------



## NPuffer

Does anyone use streamers, or is it all spawn fishing right now


----------



## METTLEFISH

If I were to use Streamers in this cold water, I would definately put scent on them... I can catch fish on minnows now, so Streamers should take fish too...


----------



## Rokurota

Took my first a few days ago on a swung marabou streamer. Feel the grab... it's the only way to go


----------



## METTLEFISH

Rokurota said:


> Took my first a few days ago on a swung marabou streamer. Feel the grab... it's the only way to go


Until you fish yarn!...


----------



## Getanybumps

Streamer


----------



## nighttime

Water has cooled down the last few days, I would switch to an indicator and slow your presentation down and fish smaller flies. Yarn eggs, stones, and nymphs will produce fish. I'm fishing with a pin so wax on a jig or spawn bag are my go to choices, and maybe this year I'll start using more beads.


----------



## jacks300ultra

Buddie of mine went yesterday morning for a few hours. He hooked up a couple times and landed one. All on waxies and spawn. He asked me not to say where.


----------



## fisheater

METTLEFISH said:


> If I were to use Streamers in this cold water, I would definately put scent on them... I can catch fish on minnows now, so Streamers should take fish too...


On the portion of the Clinton where it is open, I find perch size emerald shiners to be excellent for browns in winter. I am staring to explore a much lower portion of the Clinton now. A portion that also holds some nice pike and sometimes an eye. Mettle what type of minnow do the steelies prefer?


----------



## Rokurota

mine came to a chartreuse and white marabou streamer

Tied like this: http://www.flyfishohio.com/Gartside_Softhackle_Streamer.htm

So emerald shiner sounds good to me. :lol:

I realy like swinging streamers. Its just "stone ax simple," easy casting, and relaxing. I get to move a lot and see different parts of the stream... 

But since Metal' brought up yarn... I may have to think about trying something new an expanding my horizons.

And happy new year all. Thank you all for all your help getting started.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Fisheater... I am not real sure, however I like small perch minnows (shiners) for them. Everything seeems to eat them so you'll never know what ya got... til ya see it....


----------



## WMUAlum10

Anyone fish the Yates area today? Did a little exploring further downstream in Sterling Heights and all I found was shelf ice and ice jams. Curious to know how the river is through the Yates area.


----------



## BrikTan

Fished Yates today alotta Ice flow but we managed 2 in 6 hours was a cold but productive day


----------



## BrikTan




----------



## Rokurota

Nice fish mate
Well done!


----------



## BrikTan

You guys ever get any at riverbends


----------



## Pikewhisperer

I am also going ice fishing tomorrow. Good luck out there

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## nighttime

Ice jam? Lol the river is froze over in Utica, anytime there's a lot of shelf ice it pinches the river and makes for higher water in the open areas, usually up stream by the dam. Steelhead fishing mostly shut down on the Clinton, except the little bit of open water by Yates. It will below freezing for the next week lets hope after that we get a day that's 40 and rain. It might take that to open her back up. Go ice fishing!


----------



## nighttime

jnpcook said:


> I don't remember which stretch it was in as I have been exploring several sections this fall but I remember a giant log jam across the entire river that was very thick with debris. I wouldn't be surprised if that is where the ice jam is. It may have either been in the budd park to canal park stretch or the south Clinton river park to dodge park stretch


One heck of a log jam!! I did see that when I was in dodge park, must have been 60' long


----------



## jacks300ultra

Going ice fishing was definitely the better route. Managed a limit of gills and crappie plus a limit of northerns. (27" and 30").


----------



## salmon_slayer06

Forecast shows a heat wave coming on starting thursday. Highs in the 30's possibly 40's.


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Hope it lasts a few days. I bet it's covered up pretty good. After it opened up last year I remember seeing 1 ft. plus thick sections of ice caught up in jams.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Would need rain to come with it also to blow out the ice, otherwise its a lost cause

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## mrjimspeaks

...I can hope can't I Pike? Jonesin' for a bobber down.


----------



## Rokurota

I could use a nice grab and tug as well. ; -)


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Do you mean a rub and tug?


----------



## Rokurota

Only from my wife big guy. ;-)
For the fish it's something different.


----------



## nighttime

mrjimspeaks said:


> Do you mean a rub and tug?


Lol, wrong site!


----------



## mrjimspeaks

S*** I thought I was posting to beardedburlyboys.com, my bad.


----------



## Syndicate

Anyone have any reports about the Clinton lately, been pretty cold I guess they aren't feeding much.


----------



## nighttime

Water is low and clear as of last Friday. Fishing stinks lately. Two nights ago the whole river opened, which was nice to see but knew it wasn't going to last long as shelf ice was growing the next day. 

I look forward to rain and some decent fishing. One of the slower starts I've had since I started fishing the Clinton


----------



## Rokurota

I'd hit that.


----------



## Getanybumps

Looks real low oh how I miss fishing


----------



## Slpatter5




----------



## Rokurota

Well...suckie fishing is a drag...
But even in winter, the rivers are beautiful
And make me dream of fish


----------



## kawigreen

Anybody planning on going out today sat?


----------



## sylvan19

Worked the last few days out in Rochester hills. Today there were 3 guys out at Yates trying their luck. Not sure how they did but a few people are giving it a try. Good luck


----------



## Syndicate

Next week I plan on going Monday and Tuesday to Yates.


----------



## FlyWeight

Wrong! Watching April Vokey's Shore Lines and tying flies much better!


----------



## kawigreen

Going to steelhead 101 at bpro tomorrow whows the river? Frozen over? Tempted to stop out after the class and try a few of the patterns out?


----------



## Syndicate

I might see you there, I'm gonna go to Yates.


----------



## Gearhead

Syndicate said:


> I might see you there, I'm gonna go to Yates.


It's not frozen over ? 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=532089&highlight=YAtes


----------



## nighttime

I haven't seen Yates in a month but from past experience I'm betting there a couple open slots by the dam. The one or two slots will have ten people standing over them if they are fishable, sucks badly everyone has the itch after the extreme cold we're having. Do your rain dance and pray!
Weather man was calling for rain Tuesday night, might be enough of a rise that when the flows drops the ice might bust up.


----------



## Syndicate

See it is frozen over pretty good but I'm gonna go out and scout out some new spots get some ideas.


----------



## kawigreen

Ah that stinks guess I wait. its pretty cold out there.


----------



## jacks300ultra

Its looking like we will finally catch a break over the weekend. Temps should hit 40 and early next week in the mid 40's. Keep your fingers crossed boys. Spring is coming!!


----------



## Syndicate

Let's hope you're right lol. I made a new thread basically dedicated to the Spring run.


----------



## Getanybumps

Lower through bud park is clear


----------



## jacks300ultra

Good to hear! It's going to start busting up quick. Temps are sopposed to hit 50 wed. And Thurs. And be in the mid 40's the rest of the week. Won't be long now.


----------



## Syndicate

jacks300ultra said:


> Good to hear! It's going to start busting up quick. Temps are sopposed to hit 50 wed. And Thurs. And be in the mid 40's the rest of the week. Won't be long now.


Yes sir, and when it does good luck to all hope to see you all with tight lines


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Already nailing lots of Pike. Only a few days left for that though

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Why do you say that?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

River closes for Pike and Walleye on the 15th.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Oh I gotcha well at least they're biting were you at Red Run?


----------



## daddyzig

Can any one pm me or give ice report for Yates and down river

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## daddyzig

This was from saturday

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra

Syndicate said:


> Yah most likely but all the other parks should be pretty open since they'll all be at Yates.


If only that were true bud. Especially when that river fills up with suckers. Every place you can think to go will have people. You're in for a treat if you're new to this river in the spring. You get to see all kinds of people lol.


----------



## Paint man

Might hit it this afternoon. I'll let everyone know how it goes if I end up going.


----------



## nighttime

jacks300ultra said:


> If only that were true bud. Especially when that river fills up with suckers. Every place you can think to go will have people. You're in for a treat if you're new to this river in the spring. You get to see all kinds of people lol.


This is true


----------



## Paint man

Went out for a couple hours earlier. I didn't catch anything but the circus was definitely there. Parking lot was 3/4 of the way full. There was even a guy trying to snag by the dam.


----------



## Syndicate

Wow sounds interesting so you think even my secret spots on the middle branch will be locked up? lol But when does the run approximately end and when does the sucker run start. And it's my second spring on steelhead.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Going Piking tomorrow. Getting me some softies and there will be pics. Might throw a few jigs also. Taking my 2 girls out with me. I have more fun watching them catch em.

Tight lines all

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## jaytothekizzay

I thought Yates was the only spot on the river that holds fish... too bad the fishing sucks on all those beautiful miles of water downstream from Yates. Probably why not many people fish there.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Syndicate

Pikewhisperer said:


> Going Piking tomorrow. Getting me some softies and there will be pics. Might throw a few jigs also. Taking my 2 girls out with me. I have more fun watching them catch em.
> 
> Tight lines all
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Your girls catch pike lol I've only caught one well good luck to you guys hope you catch some


----------



## Syndicate

Does anybody know when they're doing the annual trout stocking this year


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Better fishing downstream of Yates....you guys can have it..lol. Don't care for the circus. All my best fish come from downstream

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking

Pike,

What is best way to target them in Clinton? Figure might give it a go one last time before close.

Are you fishing downstream for them? RedRun/Clinton... Budd Park, etc?


----------



## Syndicate

Well who had any luck, what was Yates like?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Caught 4 Pike and one eye yesterday. All pike were skinny but long. Walleye was 6-7 lbs. Was in sterling Hts. Gonna go for some steel right now

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer

All fish were released.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Jeez sounds nice and good luck on the steelhead tell me how it goes I'm going out in a little bit.


----------



## jacks300ultra

Anyone have any reports of the water conditions around Yates or coyote joes?


----------



## BassFishingNoob

I read on lakstclair.net that there are improvements going on to the Rochester bridge near Yates. I'm not sure whether or not this is true but that could affect the steelhead run. I haven't been able to make my way over there yet this year either. :/


----------



## jacks300ultra

BassFishingNoob said:


> I read on lakstclair.net that there are improvements going on to the Rochester bridge near Yates. I'm not sure whether or not this is true but that could affect the steelhead run. I haven't been able to make my way over there yet this year either. :/


Bridge work will most likely have no affect on the steelhead run. Water clarity? Maybe, but I'm not sure of the extent of the work they are doing.


----------



## Getanybumps

Water was like chocolate Milk today down through Sterling Heights


----------



## Syndicate

All the ice is gone on both


----------



## BassFishingNoob

jacks300ultra said:


> Bridge work will most likely have no affect on the steelhead run. Water clarity? Maybe, but I'm not sure of the extent of the work they are doing.


Ohh that makes sense. I just thought maybe the heavy machinery might pose some issues. (My apologies) if I follow correctly they are in fact working on the bridge then? I have yet to make my way out there this year due to a workload heavy semester. I'll try to get out there this upcoming week since I'm finally on spring break. I'm excited none the less because this will be my first time fishing for steelies!


----------



## clintonking2.0

well hows the clarity by yates/riverbends? someone spill the beans please?


----------



## Jdixon23

I was at Yates Friday from noon to 4 got one small steelie on a jig and waxie. Water had a slight stain to it but was perfect.


----------



## Syndicate

Today it was pretty dark, probably 1-1 /2 feet of visibility.


----------



## jacks300ultra

If it was dark today it should have a light stain tomorrow evening. One plus to that river is that it can go from raging to normal in about 2.5 days.
I'll be down there tomorrow around 4 to batttle the crowds at Yates. I love seeing all of the different people down there. Even if you don't catch anything I always get a laugh.


----------



## Paint man

There are certainly some interesting characters there. Forgot to ask, when I was there on Friday there was a guy with 5-6 lines in the water by the bridge, does anyone have an idea what he was doing? Is this even legal?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

No. Lol. 3 per person

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

When does the spring run end usually?


----------



## localyahoo

Paint man said:


> There are certainly some interesting characters there. Forgot to ask, when I was there on Friday there was a guy with 5-6 lines in the water by the bridge, does anyone have an idea what he was doing? Is this even legal?


Pretty soon you will need to purchase a lease to fish the bridge,lol.


----------



## Syndicate

Then you'll have to deal with a LOT of trespassers. lol


----------



## haggerty05

Water today was a nice stain and a little bit high i fished by the dam for about an hour and landed one lil buck for a guy heard of two more caught and one of which was another skipjack. Tge biggest surprise to me was the lack of people i was able to park ib the parking lot and tgere were a few spots open at 4 when i pulled up


----------



## haggerty05

And the one i landed for the guy was dark


----------



## Getanybumps

Went to yates this morning at 8 am it was slammed shoulder to shoulder unreal, I went further downstream and no one. Had a nice sized buck to hand on the swing


----------



## johnny5alive

Getanybumps said:


> Went to yates this morning at 8 am it was slammed shoulder to shoulder unreal, I went further downstream and no one. Had a nice sized buck to hand on the swing



It will only get worse as the place gets more popular the next few years. The dam coming out would be a big help for congestion


----------



## Getanybumps

Yep or even put a fish ladder in there to give them an easier way. And keep the lampreys out


----------



## Syndicate

Yah sounds like a good idea for the ladder, would be entertaining to watch too.


----------



## SteelEFever04

I avoid crowds do I fished lower. I put in some miles today, walked from riverbends to Utica, almost m59. Lost a nice chrome 8-10lber. Hit a larger size flatfish letting it flutter in current in a hole. Seen a big walleye and some big suckers. Fished ALL day, nothing to show. Man it's a tough river


----------



## Jdixon23

Fished today from 3:30 to 7:30 with my dad and I went 2-3 with a nice colored buck and a fresh hen. Jigs and waxies.


----------



## daddyzig

I would like to see a fish ladder put in and no fishing from the dam to the ibeams so those fish can get over farther into the system with out getting bumped and flossed while trying to get up there.with a simple hook and gear restriction to get rid of some of the nonsenae. Talk with dnr officer Saturday and he says that he will be making Yates his home until the run is over.Has had alot of calls about snagging to many hooks on one line and undersize fish.

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## daddyzig

Gear restrictions being no multi pointed hooks and only two per line.Personally would like to see braid outlawed on all trout and salmon streams in the state of Michigan.

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jdixon23

Nice yea Sunday I at Yates went 2-3 on steelies bobber with jig and waxies one chrome hen and nice colored buck


----------



## BassFishingNoob

Jdixon23 said:


> Gonna head back tomarrow around noon or after the rain. I'll report back after. Anyone else gonna be by Yates tomarrow?


Jdixon23, I'm planning to make my way out there tomorrow as well.


----------



## Syndicate

I might head out to Budd Park depending on homework.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking

Jdixon23 said:


> Nice yea Sunday I at Yates went 2-3 on steelies bobber with jig and waxies one chrome hen and nice colored buck



Tried for an hour today same set up no dice. How do you rig yours up?


----------



## Jdixon23

JHarlick12 said:


> Tried for an hour today same set up no dice. How do you rig yours up?



Just a bobber with acouple split shots at the barrel swivel and a 2-3 ft leader of 6 pound and acouple waxies on the jig.


----------



## Jdixon23

BassFishingNoob said:


> Jdixon23, I'm planning to make my way out there tomorrow as well.



What time you goin?


----------



## nighttime

Wow, looks like you need more band aids.


----------



## fisheater

nighttime said:


> Wow, looks like you need more band aids.


That bloody finger is probably his excuse for not having a picture of the pike! I haven't topped 40" yet.

BTW Pike Whisperer, I was not implying that you were targeting pike out of season. I was asking about pike, because one could easily hook a pike while targeting steelhead with crankbaits. I rigged a couple tots with beadchain and single hooks to avoid snags. I wouldn't want to leave them in a pike's mouth due to a leader that was too light


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking

Jdixon23 said:


> Just a bobber with acouple split shots at the barrel swivel and a 2-3 ft leader of 6 pound and acouple waxies on the jig.



Alright thanks, just trying to have some success on this river already. I've thrown the tackle box at it so far. Tots, Jigs, waxies, etc. more than ready for something to pull back


----------



## BassFisher91

I'm hoping to get out tomorrow after the rain, not sure where yet.


----------



## Jdixon23

Yea it can be a tough river to fish and get fish. Just gotta put time In. 
Yea bass I'm gonna be there around noon or so


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking

Jdixon23 said:


> Yea it can be a tough river to fish and get fish. Just gotta put time In.
> Yea bass I'm gonna be there around noon or so



Time is the one thing I have put in. 3rd year out here haha. Love the challenge, just waiting for the pay off


----------



## Syndicate

3 years really dude it's my first year and I've caught 2 are you sure about that, I mean I know I must be lucky but just gotta find the exact temp, water pressure and cloudiness and you could get one. Good luck today!


----------



## AdamBradley

Guys, 3 years without a fish is not unheard of for a lot of guys on the clinton... I haven't fished it at all in the last 2 years, but used to often when I lived and worked closer. For you to get 2 there your first year, you have either realllllly put in some hours, gotten lucky, or that river has gotten a lot better, or you are one awesome fisherman! After a few years, I got to the point where I could hook 1 or 2 most days, but certainly not often.... jhar don't get discouraged, keep at it, research online how to read water and identify current seams and whatnot.... right about now, I'd focus from the Yates dam down to the gun range, fishing walking pace runs of at least 4 foot depth adjacent to faster broken water... or in fast water, right behind any logs or boulders creating a current break/resting lie. Second choice access would be riverbends park, same type of water. Used to be some good runs and holes down there, but that river realllllly changes year to year. Good luck, and keep at it! Another upper hand on that pressured river, 4lb fluorocarbon leader. I'd say 80% of my hooked fish were on light line on that river.


----------



## Peter the Great

I seen a guy yesterday 03-25-15 he got a nice one ,we were walking around in a big bunch of 5 .was out there with the family and grandkid ,sorry to the guys down stream the kids true some small rocks in the river ,and I stopped it but tell a 2 year old that and she had to try out here new rubber boots ,I never got one out of there bunch of walleye and they are closed ,I am not the river fisherman other than Detroit River and Marine City .I got 3 fly fishing poles all the stuff to tie them didn't get in to that yet ,some day


----------



## antlergeek23

No dice yesterday below dam. Saw 2 redds no fish


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

This is my second year fishing the river and still have not landed a single steelhead. Fishing for steelies is like a disease that infects the mind and you cant help but keep going out and tryig over and over again. Researching techniques on lunch breaks and any time off. Waitin for this rain to clear up and then... off to fish for steelies AGAIN


----------



## rippinlips120289

Soooo true. I'm in the same boat. Clinton is a rough one but I feel like if I can get em there. I can get em anywhere


----------



## Syndicate

Very true statements where are you guys going out to? I might head to Clinton river rd and cass area


----------



## BassFishingNoob

I'm working my way through yates now, no luck up by the dam heading downstream. Syn, bites were light near that area no luck for me earlier today.


----------



## Syndicate

Oh well I might go for suckers then too since im nearby.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking

MiOutdoorsGuy said:


> This is my second year fishing the river and still have not landed a single steelhead. Fishing for steelies is like a disease that infects the mind and you cant help but keep going out and tryig over and over again. Researching techniques on lunch breaks and any time off. Waitin for this rain to clear up and then... off to fish for steelies AGAIN



This is a sentiment to my every thought haha


----------



## BassFishingNoob

Well after a lengthy day fishing today I still have yet to catch that elusive 1st fish of 2015. Started up by the dam and slowly worked downstream. General consensus was that everybody was having a tough day today. I hope somebody caught something at least (besides a submerged tree, which seemed to be my crutch today).


----------



## slickdragger

is that river really that bad of a fishery to where a 2 fish year is good? I have never fished the clinton or do i intend to. I guess i follow this thread for the sake of being nosey.


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Yep, no fish in that river. Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Man.......you all love your Yates....lol. Have fun with that.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

No luck with steelhead today. Many anglers were upset today. Seen a guy pull in a few suckers. Most successful fisher at yates...


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Skipping out of work in a few. Hitting my stretch today. My buddy got 3 yesterday. Female and chrome. Now its my turn. Hope to have pics later

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## FishKilla419

slickdragger said:


> is that river really that bad of a fishery to where a 2 fish year is good? I have never fished the clinton or do i intend to. I guess i follow this thread for the sake of being nosey.


I caught 2 my first time there. Lol


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking

Buddy got one yesterday near Yates throwing hot n tot


----------



## BrikTan

Hate to see them on the stringer there nice fish tho


----------



## Syndicate

Plus can't you not really eat fish from the Clinton, just asking?


----------



## slickdragger

im 100% for c&r but i would thinkthey would be good to eat as they are lake running and not resident


----------



## jacks300ultra

Syndicate said:


> Plus can't you not really eat fish from the Clinton, just asking?


And why exactly could you not eat fish from the Clinton? Come on now. I'm all for C&R but..


----------



## BrikTan

Got my first centerpin fish today


----------



## Shift7609

There fine to eat you pple are morons that say otherwise there not native to the Clinton they only come to spawn


----------



## BrikTan

They are fine to eat I just prefer c&r there since the run is so little


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

BrikTan said:


> Got my first centerpin fish today
> View attachment 76812


Nice fish!


----------



## Syndicate

I was asking no need to call people morons.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Buddy went 1 for 4 today while I caught uncountable Suckers...lol. Maybe I should have beat up that section instead of Sucker fishing. Still had fun though.








Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## oldrank

Nice fish


----------



## Shift7609

It's people asking dumb questions as to why they get called a moron! Do some research before you speak!


----------



## Syndicate

Dude aren't people on here to learn? lol Stop acting all but hurt.


----------



## BassFishingNoob

Syndicate said:


> Dude aren't people on here to learn?


This is what I am certainly here for. Especially since I am still after that first fish of the year, and first steelhead; ever.


----------



## Syndicate

Yah, so can we all try to teach each other, and if you wanna go be a dick go somewhere else because nobody else wants to.


----------



## johnny5alive

Shift7609 said:


> There fine to eat you pple are morons that say otherwise there not native to the Clinton they only come to spawn


before using the term moron you should check the deq fish advisory page. 


plus nice fish to the centerpin guy but..........I have to laugh when people use a rod that was made for massive west coast streams in a small michigan river. Im sure those 30 yards drifts could be done "drag free" with normal gear. :lol:


----------



## cc2010

What's a good general area for suckers on the Clinton?


----------



## Swampbuckster

johnny5alive said:


> before using the term moron you should check the deq fish advisory page.
> 
> 
> plus nice fish to the centerpin guy but..........I have to laugh when people use a rod that was made for massive west coast streams in a small michigan river. Im sure those 30 yards drifts could be done "drag free" with normal gear. :lol:


Defending one guy then bashing another:bloos:. Centerpin reels have been around for quite some time and actually originated in the UK, not west coast streams. They are used for a variety of species not just steelhead and salmon. Even a 30 yard drift can be performed way more effectively than doing so with a spinning setup. Baitcasters can be free spooled like a center pin and work well drifting floats with long rods but there is no comparison battling a large fish, of any species for that matter with hand pressure to spool acting as your only drag system, not mechanical gears and knobs. Using a centerpin setup on our smaller Michigan rivers equates for even more of a rush and provide a ton of excitement!!


----------



## Syndicate

Yah like I enjoy centerpinning for carp and panfish too.


----------



## BrikTan

I'm only using a ten foot Rod and this has nothing to do with the west coast


----------



## Syndicate

Yah I mean fishing is fishing


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Swampbuckster said:


> Defending one guy then bashing another:bloos:. Centerpin reels have been around for quite some time and actually originated in the UK, not west coast streams. They are used for a variety of species not just steelhead and salmon. Even a 30 yard drift can be performed way more effectively than doing so with a spinning setup. Baitcasters can be free spooled like a center pin and work well drifting floats with long rods but there is no comparison battling a large fish, of any species for that matter with hand pressure to spool acting as your only drag system, not mechanical gears and knobs. Using a centerpin setup on our smaller Michigan rivers equates for even more of a rush and provide a ton of excitement!!


All that blather is simply your opinion, not fact. A 30yd drift is beyond easy and effective with a spinning rig. Just because you can't do it, doesn't mean others can't or dont. I'm gonna rail some fish with a snoopy rod this weekend, so I can claim it as the " best way" to do it, like all you followers. 

Do it how you like, but enough with the "this is best " bs. Just fish and leave the super pro attitude at home.


----------



## daddyzig

What you doing down here will you be on the ausable this weekend would love for you to show me one of those honey spots you and herb are always hitting up

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster

ausable_steelhead said:


> All that blather is simply your opinion, not fact. A 30yd drift is beyond easy and effective with a spinning rig. Just because you can't do it, doesn't mean others can't or dont. I'm gonna rail some fish with a snoopy rod this weekend, so I can claim it as the " best way" to do it, like all you followers.
> 
> Do it how you like, but enough with the "this is best " bs. Just fish and leave the super pro attitude at home.


Good for you on the Snoopy rod. I've watched a YouTube video where a guy lands a king on one. Wasn't trying to come off with the "I'm a super pro" attitude and am certainly far from one. I guess I should have began my post with "IMO." I now face the consequences. I am certain most people who've fished floats with different setups to agree that a centerpin or baitcaster worked better than spin tackle. Will one technique out fish the other? Certainly not and never stated that as fact. Plenty of disadvantages of a centerpin as well! I guess if you never tried it though, it would be easy to tell me how awesome you float fish with your spin tackle and again good for you. I was merely backing up BrikTan who was proud of a fish he posted, his first on a centerpin setup then comes the bashing about centerpins toward him. Most of the "blather" was actually researched and quite truly do believe it is indeed _fact_


----------



## nighttime

ausable_steelhead said:


> All that blather is simply your opinion, not fact. A 30yd drift is beyond easy and effective with a spinning rig. Just because you can't do it, doesn't mean others can't or dont. I'm gonna rail some fish with a snoopy rod this weekend, so I can claim it as the " best way" to do it, like all you followers.
> 
> Do it how you like, but enough with the "this is best " bs. Just fish and leave the super pro attitude at home.


Not sure if he said it was the best. Spinning rig can be as effective, but not as smooth at times using floats. 

As far as followers goes that's why I have a pin, I didn't want to be one of those "spin cast guys" lol

Jk, lol, they both have advantages, stopping whining and fish!!!


----------



## BrikTan

I know this I won't be picking up a spinning reel for awhile


----------



## Shift7609

Baha u can fish if not better with a spin rig that's why Briktan has the pin I had no use for it I'd rather stick to my spin gear I've caught fish with the pin but it's more of a hassle lugging around then my spin gear and I don't fish the Clinton anymore too many clowns bobbing around never peaceful so I head north and fish with Ausable steelhead much more relaxed and far more productive then the fish that have to dodge all the goofs throwing everything in thier bass box through the Clinton!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Shift7609 said:


> Baha u can fish if not better with a spin rig that's why Briktan has the pin I had no use for it I'd rather stick to my spin gear I've caught fish with the pin but it's more of a hassle lugging around then my spin gear and I don't fish the Clinton anymore too many clowns bobbing around never peaceful so I head north and fish with Ausable steelhead much more relaxed and far more productive then the fish that have to dodge all the goofs throwing everything in thier bass box through the Clinton!


Ok, point taken...


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Lol. You guys are a trip. Never a dull moment on these threads. To each their own I say. If your out having fun and living life fishing with the way your comfortable, bless you and enjoy. My method has been just fine for me and will never hear me say anything bad about another. I post here because I fish the Clinton most being its closest to me. When I fish Thunder Bay River, Au Sable, Riffle, Black....ect, I never really post anything because to me, its easier. I love them all though. Clinton is one of the more challenging rivers in the SE area. You have to know and learn it and I have 32 years on it. I still learn new things all the time and Thats what I love about it. It does not become monotonous. I like to teach and learn and enjoy the outdoors. Congrats to all catching some fish and best of luck to the ones still trying. Maybe we will cross paths on our endeavors one day. Until then, tight lines and stay positive.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Shift7609

daddyzig said:


> What you doing down here will you be on the ausable this weekend would love for you to show me one of those honey spots you and herb are always hitting up
> 
> Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I'll be on the Ausable this weekend going to pound town on some chrome! There's nothing against pinners I used to be one I can cover much more water with my spin gear and espically on big rivers. Briktan you da man breaking her back in she had a two year break but at least she ain't sitting on shelf collecting dust anymore!


----------



## Getanybumps

There all over the place if you know where to look, your looking in the right spots


----------



## mikeznewaygo

2 fish? come to the west side and 2 fish will happen in an hour on a good day, all kidding aside, y'all are catching some nice chromers


----------



## antlergeek23

Went 3/6 today in 2 hours


----------



## fishpig

Nice fish, I caught the one in your second pic twice last weekend.


----------



## nighttime

Good fish mike! Sure wish I had more time.


----------



## antlergeek23

fishpig said:


> Nice fish, I caught the one in your second pic twice last weekend.



That's awesome. He must be dropping back. Got em down deep today.


----------



## antlergeek23

Got this girl today. 1/3


----------



## jjc155

VERY NICE! Fly or spawn?

J-


----------



## antlergeek23

jjc155 said:


> VERY NICE! Fly or spawn?
> 
> 
> 
> J-



Fly. Green caddis


----------



## jjc155

antlergeek23 said:


> Fly. Green caddis


NIce

J-


----------



## Hip-Wader

Nice fish Fishpig


----------



## Syndicate

Man sure are beautiful fish, I would say that the Steelhead run is officially on!


----------



## antlergeek23

Clinton treated me well Thursday-Saturday fished a couple hours each day. Went 5/11


----------



## johnny5alive

antlergeek23 said:


> Got this girl today. 1/3


tagged fish


----------



## antlergeek23

johnny5alive said:


> tagged fish



What makes you say that?


----------



## woodsrider

antlergeek23 said:


> What makes you say that?


I believe he is referring to the clipped adipose fin on the back of the fish towards the tail end. If it is tagged it's implanted in the head of the fish.


----------



## FishKilla419

Adipose fin appears to be there.


----------



## nighttime

FishKilla419 said:


> Adipose fin appears to be there.


I agree, the clipped fish I've caught have been clearly cut off


----------



## johnny5alive

nighttime said:


> I agree, the clipped fish I've caught have been clearly cut off


Clips can be bad. The machines don't always remove the whole fin


----------



## slickdragger

mis clip all day


----------



## Raylaser

BrikTan said:


> Small spawn bag fresh steelhead eggs


Right on! Guess my old eyes are still working fairly well, LOL! Thanks for the intel!!!


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

BrikTan said:


> 1 for 4 today around yates they are still there
> View attachment 78202


Nice fish briktan. Usin that centerpin again?


----------



## BrikTan

Yep on the pin!


----------

